# Mork



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mork is my langshan rhode island red rooster. A friend of mine hatched him and due to the town she lives in she couldn't have roosters,so she gave him to me. He loves to be held and carried around.
He will be a year old this spring. He is growing into a huge rooster,with a fantastic temperment.

The green on his feathers is sooo beautiful in person. I can't get the gorgeous color with my cell.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He's gorgeous!!!!(I think the Breda has him beat,tho.)Isn't it funny how the roosters can turn out to be such big babies?I have 1 that likes to be held and will lay in my lap to have his belly petted,growling softly if I stop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw. Nice big roo. Langshans are part of the ingredients for a JG. except Langshans have a "martini glass" profile back and jg's don't. I've had a few polish roos that didn't mind being held.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the Breda roo (I named him seymour) is quite the looker compared to Mork who is a mutt)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Seymour-I like it!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Seymour too. Most of us come up with good names!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I named him that in honor of stanley's brother who mysteriously disappeared from my neighbors yard.. I had given him to my neighbor and I kept stanley his legbar brother. Seymour was more gorgeous then stanley. So the Breda roo has an honor name .. now I have to name the 4 gens


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh look at all those love chookies, he is delightful


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What's a "chookie"?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, it's a rooster...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OK,thanx,Patty!!!!I like it!!!I have chookies!!!


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> What's a "chookie"?


Us Aussies have slang for everything. Chookies are your flock of chickens. Lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh well, it was a,good guess!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is how big he is getting

I hope the video works.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

I love the way he struts his stuff, what a beautiful Roo


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you valentine


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He certainly is a beauty!!!Roosters are great!I know my boys are just as important as my girls,maybe more important.I have 30 girls but only 2 boys,father and son,and a good rooster is hard to come by.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice setup, Maryellen!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!!that's only part of the run ad it is a L shape


----------

